# Root Miller MJ 2020 Steckachse hinten gebrochen



## erichtj1965 (9. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem RM 2020 ist jetzt zum 2ten Mal die Steckachse hinten gebrochen. Bin ich der erste oder ist es ein Problem bei dem Bike?


----------



## lieselgangster (9. August 2021)

Ich hatte das 2019 mit meinem 2018 er Granite Chief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (9. August 2021)

Hi!

Ich fahre zwar kein Root Miller, aber bei meinem Thrillhill ist ebenfalls die Steckachse gebrochen.
Wird beim RM ebenfalls eine von DT Swiss verwendet?

Ich dachte schon es liegt am Smarttrainer, den man liest auch bei Rennräder ab und zu von gebrochenen Steckachsen.


----------



## erichtj1965 (9. August 2021)

Jupp ist eine DT Swiss


----------



## Panigale1299 (9. August 2021)

erichtj1965 schrieb:


> Jupp ist eine DT Swiss


Wo ist deine gebrochen? Ebenfalls nach dem Gewinde?


----------



## erichtj1965 (9. August 2021)

Jupp


----------



## Stevensf9 (19. August 2021)

RM2, DT Swiss, gestern gebrochen hinten, ebenfalls am Gewinde.


----------



## MAster (19. August 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Anzugsmonent zu gering ist und damit die Klemmkräfte zu gering. Ne geschraubte Achse verlangt 12-14 Nm, das ist mir dem DT Handhebel eher schwierig. Könnte gut sein, dass dadurch das Gewinde zu stark auf Scherung belastet ist.


----------



## erichtj1965 (19. August 2021)

Nein! Ich habe die Achse garantiert fest genug angezogen. ( Mit Drehmoment). Das kann man ausschließen...


----------



## erichtj1965 (19. August 2021)

So, Rose hat sich gemeldet, die wollen sich das anschauen. Das Rad geht dafür zu Rose. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich bei Rose zu melden, und das Problem zu schildern...nur so kommt da Druck auf die Problematik. Je mehr sich melden, desto schneller reagiert der Hersteller...


----------



## MAster (19. August 2021)

erichtj1965 schrieb:


> Nein! Ich habe die Achse garantiert fest genug angezogen. ( Mit Drehmoment). Das kann man ausschließen...


Nur so rein Interesse halber wie hast du das bei nem Schnellspannhebel gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (19. August 2021)

ICH habe den Schnellspanner eh abgezogen. Zum Ein- und Ausbau nehme ich einen Imbus...


----------



## erichtj1965 (19. August 2021)

Rrrrrrrrrichtig


----------



## underdog (19. August 2021)

Ich selbst habe noch keine gebrochene Achse gehabt und meine letzten 4 Bikes hatte so ein Achssystem wie bei den Rose Modellen. 

Und Allgemein zu dem Thema. Von den Rock Shox Stealth Achsen habe ich auch schon mal welche gesehen die am Gewindeansatz abgebrochen sind! Ich vermute da auch eher das die Achse nicht fest genug war.

Achsen brechen leider immer wieder, meist wegen nicht ganz korrekte Handhabung. Bei den Maxle Ultimate Achsen brechen auch regelmäßig die Hebel ab! Meist weil in der Hebelmechanik Dreck und feinen Sand sitzen und dann zu fest eingestellt sind. Dann Bricht der Hebel beim zu oder aufmachen ab.

mal so als Beispiel








						Maxle Ultimate B
					

Foto: Maxle Ultimate B - Maxle Ultimate




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Kaikon (24. August 2021)

Same here gerade bei der Abfahrt gebrochen! Zum Glück nichts passiert, bin aber mega geschockt! Ebenfalls Root Miller mit dr Swiss Plugin 148/12!
Habt ihr bei Rose was erreicht?
LG


----------



## Stevensf9 (24. August 2021)

Die haben sich noch nicht auf meine Mail gemeldet...


----------



## Kaikon (24. August 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Die haben sich noch nicht auf meine Mail gemeldet...


Habe Montag zum Glück einen Service Termin in Bocholt ( normale Wartung) bin gespannt was die mir da erzählen! Werde dich auf dem laufenden halten! Finde nicht mal online die Achse die mir im Rosé Lastenheft angegeben wird😮!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (28. August 2021)

Rose hat sich per Mail gemeldet. Sie schicken mir per Post eine neue Achse und bitten um Zusendung der gebrochenen Achse für weitere Untersuchungen. Die Achse bekomme ich für umme. 👍


----------



## Panigale1299 (31. August 2021)

Ich finde es gut, dass Rose hier wenigstens rasch reagiert. Darf meiner Meinung nach definitiv nicht passieren.
Ich bin ebenfalls der Auffassung, dass das maximale Drehmoment erreicht werden sollte um die maximale Klemmkraft auf den Hinterbau zu bekommen.
Ich fahre jetzt eine Rockshox Maxle, da diese eine größere Wandstärke aufweist und ich daher, auf eine stabilere Steckachse hoffe. Mal sehn...


----------



## Kaikon (31. August 2021)

So da bin ich wieder,
Gestern das Rad bei Rose abgegeben und heute darf ich es wieder holen! 
Freundlichkeit und Service top, haben aufgrund der gebrochenen Steckachse  und des Sturzes, einmal das Fahrrad komplett überprüft! Zum Glück ohne Auffälligkeiten! Und die Steckachse wurde ohne ein Wort kostenlos ersetzt! Bereue es jetzt noch weniger mich für Rose entschieden zu haben! 
LG


----------



## Greatbrian1337 (26. Juni 2022)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich fahre zwar kein Root Miller, aber bei meinem Thrillhill ist ebenfalls die Steckachse gebrochen.
> Wird beim RM ebenfalls eine von DT Swiss verwendet?
> ...


Bei meinem thrillhill 2020 ist ebenfalls zum zweiten Mal die Steckachse gebrochen. Werde auch mit Rose Kontakt aufnehmen glaube die Ursache ist nicht die Achse.


----------

